# Seychelles to lift vaping ban



## Hooked (1/4/19)

"Seychelles will legalize vapor products soon, according to health officials from the African island nation. New legislation will soon be approved by the country’s Cabinet of Ministers.

Seychelles becomes the second recent country to announce the lifting of a vape products ban. The United Arab Emirates announced vape legalization in February after months of discussion.

The new law will define vapes as legal tobacco products and regulate sales, manufacturing and use, according to the Seychelles News Agency. Health officials in Seychelles are fairly positive about the role e-cigarettes might play as an alternative for people who smoke.

“It is a good way to help smokers quit the habit and it is also less detrimental to health as it contains less nicotine and other harmful substances found in real cigarettes,” said Bharathi Viswanathan, of the Prevention and Control of Cardiovascular Diseases department at the Seychelles Hospital."

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/78347/seychelles-will-lift-its-vape-ban-and-regulate-sales

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (1/4/19)

Thanks for sharing this @Hooked 

Great to see their thoughts on vaping as a good way to quit the stinkies and reduce harm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

